# New here



## nbmartin (Apr 10, 2021)

Retired teacher,  semi retired Shriner Clown. Enjoy doing the Q. Glad I found this site.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 10, 2021)

Another welcome from Tennessee.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 10, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## kruizer (Apr 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 10, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Welcome from Indiana!


Thanks


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 10, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


Thanks


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 10, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


Thanks


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 10, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal! Glad to have you onboard....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 10, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

David


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.


----------



## AllenRR (Apr 11, 2021)

nbmartin said:


> Retired teacher,  semi retired Shriner Clown. Enjoy doing the Q. Glad I found this site.


Welcome to SMF from Idaho.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 11, 2021)

Welcome form Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


Thanks


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome form Mississippi!
> Jim


Thanks


MJB05615 said:


> Welcome from Ga.


thanks


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome form Mississippi!
> Jim


Thanks


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome form Mississippi!
> Jim


Thanks


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome form Mississippi!
> Jim


Thanks


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome from Tennessee


Thanks


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Another welcome from Tennessee.


Thanks


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Welcome from Indiana!


Thanks


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


Thanks


----------

